# How/Why You Joined GBAtemp?



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a wondering mind. How or Why did you join GBAtemp.net? Did you find it accidentally? Did a friend tell you about this site? I found this site from a couple of searches about NDS homebrew.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 10, 2010)

I found GBAtemp by searching for flashcart reviews. I only joined at the time because some of the reviews were only accessible by members.


----------



## Crass (Feb 10, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I found GBAtemp by searching for flashcart reviews. I only joined at the time because some of the reviews were only accessible by members.



Same. Now the sites flooded with newbs and they barely post any proper news anymore. Ah how the times have changed.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined because, like most, looking for flashcart advice. Around that time, a large majority of people, swore by R4. Back then, at least.

If I can recall, in 2007 my friends were talking about how one of them got this new fangled device named a "R4". So, being a confused person at the time, did a google search. Then it eventually led to GBAtemp and the review it had on the R4. Hooray.

From what I've always been told, I narrowly missed the temp breakdown during LoZH. Since I lurked for a while until I registered to ask the question I asked in my first post ever.


----------



## Orc (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined GBAtemp so I can pretend to be a girl.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> I joined GBAtemp so I can pretend to be a girl.


really?


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 10, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Around that time, a large majority of people, swore by R4. Back then, at least.


I used to think that a flashcart simple enough for any idiot to use was a good thing. It never occurred to me at the time that the R4 would force the universe to build a better idiot.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 10, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> I joined GBAtemp so I can pretend to be a girl.
> I SUDDENLY FEEL REFRESHED
> 
> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Feb 9 2010, 07:50 PM) I used to think that a flashcart simple enough for any idiot to use was a good thing. It never occurred to me at the time that the R4 would force the universe to build a better idiot.


Well it comes with the advancements in stuff like that, I suppose. I still don't see why it's "shitty" now. Mine, that I never use now, still plays the games I want. That's good enough for me.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 10, 2010)

I've told my story many times already, but I came here back when Metroid Zero Mission was released, and I was looking for the ROM and I found this site via a search engine.  Though GBAtemp didn't have the ROM, I decided to stay because of the community.


----------



## TheWingless (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined because I felt like it. Maybe I could help some people or do whatever. Never had a problem with my R4 and never had a problem with my M3. If I did have a problem, I'd search for it, but I've done enough research to know what kinds of problems I may run into.

Now as for how I heard about GBATemp, I was a curious boy that always watched my brother browse the web and he was looking for an GBA flashcart over about 4 years ago. Though, I didn't join until like 2 years ago though.


----------



## Elritha (Feb 10, 2010)

Joined to learn more about flashcarts. Back then it was slot 2 instead of slot 1 flashcarts.


----------



## science (Feb 10, 2010)

Right before the DS lite was launched, I joined to try and find info about stores selling them early. My fist post and topic was about finding some, and being overly excited/weird.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined GBAtemp so I could score with this hot chick named Orc.


----------



## acesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

To learn about the Wii softmod method release in September of 09 I mean 08, the month that I joined.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I joined for the Pokemon Heart Gold translation...

I know, I'm a noob.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 10, 2010)

Joined while researching Acekards and R4s after reading about them on wikipedia.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined because it was awesome back then. Now it's just full of spammers


----------



## spectral (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined when I found the site while researching GBA flashcarts. Back when the Flash2Advance was popular, which is what I ended up with.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 10, 2010)

tepples of gbadev.org spoke negatively of it due to it condoning piracy or something, so I headed on over to check it out and made an account same day.


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I found GBAtemp by searching for flashcart reviews. I only joined at the time because some of the reviews were only accessible by members.Same. I was reading up on flashcards and most hits linked to GBATEMP, and at the time the site was only accessible to members.
> 
> 
> Also, I heard there'd be girls here.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 10, 2010)

I was a lurker at first, as i guess most of us were, gaining solutions to my problems, dunno why, but i just felt i wanted to be part of the community and if i can give a little back, all well and good.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to be a lurker too, but one day the site returned an error forcing me to log in, so I registered. And I've been a happy temper ever since.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 10, 2010)

i came here when GBAtemp just started
why did i come here?
i could not remember... it was due to some game related matters


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2010)

I could not remember how I started came here but it is something to do with games I want to check it out.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I found GBAtemp by searching for flashcart reviews. I only joined at the time because some of the reviews were only accessible by members.



Same here, also I wanted to ask some things about different flashcards.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 10, 2010)

I must not be the only person who joined because you had to sign up to read threads? When did management change that?


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 10, 2010)

My brother showed me the site some years ago. I really liked it, because of the Magazine News. 

Back then the threads for the games in the Magazine News were about the games quality and what everybody thought about them. Nowadays it is just a bunch of spamming: be it compatibility-related or people trying to be funny (like atm with Sleepover Party...). I usually tend to ignore that section since one or two years because of that...


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 10, 2010)

HOW: Well, I clicked the register thing at the top, filled in some info and clicked submit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










WHY: Kept coming back here for some reason (mostly by searching for Homebrew in general), and registered to learn more stuff about it and see if I could help others


----------



## budrow66 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well a couple of years ago my wife bought a DSLite. Then I had to have one. Then Vulpes wanted one. Vulpes later bought a Max Media Dock for his. In the course of researching how to make it play videos I found GBAtemp and found out the thing played backups. I got so much accurate help reading the threads and useing the downloads section that I just stayed. Now I'm just here to help when I can.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 10, 2010)

Well,a while back i got myself an r4 (yes, i know it sucks, i got it years ago) and had many problems with it,so I found GBAtemp,but never bothered to join until a few monthes later xD. I have joined numerous forums,but none with the kind staff and members like GBAtemp.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 10, 2010)

i joined just to thank narin for the cheat database and pretty much to request codes and stuff haha


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

I came here for the ROMs.

Well, actually, I was doing research when I was buying my flashcart and a lot of the links lead to here. I eventually made an account and once I realized that my flashcart could sustain my boredom over trolling the previous site I used (which has since gone down the crapper), I finally started contributing and eventually this became my main forum. I've learned a lot here and it's been a great decision to be here, so yeah.


----------



## Bake (Feb 10, 2010)

I first found about IRC. I was named Aerro and was on #gbatemp nonstop. Then I googled it and here I am.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, to think that a year and a half ago, I registered... How the time flies.


I joined GBATemp for reasons that I don't really remember. I'm pretty sure it was after my friend told me about it after telling me that flashcarts can play free games. I was skeptical, but I did a few Google searches and found GBATemp. I joined, because I couldn't see the reviews. After that, I lurked around, picking up various tidbits of info, and I eventually found myself contributing as well.


Thanks again GBATemp, you've probably saved me 1000's of dollars.


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 10, 2010)

When I first found out what the r4 was, I got one immediately just because of the free games. I had it for about a year and a half, then I got a dsi. That's when I found out about the acekard 2i(on gbatemp.net). I learned alot here, and i could use my acekard for much more than games.
THANK YOU GBATEMP!


----------



## prowler (Feb 10, 2010)

Joined because when I Googled something, mostly GBAtemp showed up.
I became un-active for 3 months then I came back.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 10, 2010)

Information on imported games since this is the only non-Japanese gaming site that will cover any import game news save for GameFails.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 10, 2010)

I forget.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> I forget.



Isn't it I forg*o*t?
Seeing it's in the past.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 10, 2010)

I came here to read the news about President Lincoln being assassinated. I ended up staying for the ROMs.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if he forgets and remembers, then forgets repeatedly.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 10, 2010)

I was looking for roms. There I said it.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 10, 2010)

I came here after I went to maxconsole forums, it sucked there

I found a random link to Narin's database and lurked for a month or two then I joined


----------



## Westside (Feb 10, 2010)

To serve my country!!!


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Feb 10, 2010)

i joined for the knowledge of the community


----------



## Astral_ (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined for the backups


----------



## shinnyuuya (Feb 10, 2010)

I have joined because I can study more about console and games here


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2010)

I followed up on what i then thought was a spam. "RE: Dear Sir or Ma'am, Be a MOD on a Vijeo Game WEbsite!!!" And here i am!

Also:
I joined GBAtemp so I can
pretend to be a boi.



Spoiler



I read about the DS-X, hopped on their forums before release, was in contact with the head mods there about advertising. Luckily, finances were not available upon release, and i started searching about other flash cards, and bam. It lead me here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I followed up on what i then thought was a spam. "RE: Dear Sir or Ma'am, Be a MOD on a Vijeo Game WEbsite!!!" And here i am!
> 
> Also:
> I joined GBAtemp so I can
> pretend to be a boi.


That wasn't spam, that wuz Costallo's epik shpellin skilz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'd been here a few times but I couldn't remember why I actually registered. Maybe just because I felt I ought to, being here so much


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 10, 2010)

i joined when the twilight hack was first announced it was the only sensible fast paced choice (back then) that had easy to access information on hand but i stay here now for laughs noob posts are the best here


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 10, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> To serve my country!!!


I am from your COUNTRY woot.  Finally I find someone from Uzbekistan.  Though I am not Uzbek.

I came to gbatemp.net because I wanted to learn more about homebrew.  OK fine I will tell you the truth I wanted to play GBA roms on r4z


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined by clicking "Register" up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I think I joined because I just got my Flashcart at that time and I didn't really know about it.


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I joined because I  liked the flashcart reviews and wanted to find out more about them.  I was the only person in the entire school district who had heard about them, so I was curious since nobody else could help me.

Now, thanks to gbatemp, I have an Acekard 2i, I've softmodded my Wii, and at one point I had Whiite on the wii... which made my friends facepalm at my geekness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  Is there any way to see our older posts?  I'm curious what my first post was...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2010)

1. Click member name

2. Click "Find member's posts"



Spoiler: Your first post









 My Hot Rod Red, limited edition original-style DS has been a faithful companion to me for years. Recently, however, the top screen has been acting strange. The colors have been swapping around, and every once in a while the screen flashes bright blue/white. nds.gif


----------



## alidsl (Feb 10, 2010)

Is it me or is there already a first post thread?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Is it me or is there already a first post thread?


Yes there is, although this was a tangent in the "why did you join" thread.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont remember why and when I joined here. How? I guess with the registration page http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Reg&CODE=00


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> 1. Click member name
> 
> 2. Click "Find member's posts"
> 
> ...


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

I joined because I went on youtube to learn about 
cool things for the R4 (cause i had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..
Soon I learned about DS Homebrew, and I searched 
for downloads on google and found GbaTemp.

I soon joined cause I thought I'd find good info on the forums..

DA GOOD STORY


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 7, 2010)

I absolutely dont remember how I ended up registering here


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't believe I've been here since dec 05  

Yeah, I think I was looking for ROM's lol Couldn't work out how to download 'em from here though... it's very deceiving.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 10, 2010)

I joined because some Wii softmodding website said that GBAtemp was some crappy piece of sh*t website that was run by little kids, so I decided to check it out (This was in 2008). And then I was lurking for a while, and in January 2009, I got a flashcart (I got ripped off, but who cares? It's my first flashcart). So I was visiting here more often, and I was checking out some of the homebrew, and a few days before school ended, I decided to join here. And I started to contribute more and more. So the Japanese HG/SS came out, and I saw a bunch of translations pop up. I was then talking to a guy named "PaperMagician" on KazoWAR's translation chat, who claimed to have completed a 95% Engrish translation of HG/SS. So I was decided the one to compile it into a patch and release it to GBAtemp. He disappeared or something, so I (and some other tempers) got impatient, so I decided to start a Engrish translation of my own (but it didn't get too far because I felt kinda lazy). And then PaperMagician (or some imposter) came onto the KazoWAR chat and said "some black van" came in front of his house, and he disconnected. This caused someone (Stevetry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) to be unsupportive, so he was trolling me (and only me) until the US release (He wasn't trolling the other translators). So then the HG/SS US release came along, and I found out that trolly troll over there didn't have a fix (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). And around that time, I got myself a DSi XL and an Acekard 2i. I've been very supportive of AKAIO (even though Normmatt once called me a f*cker for stating incorrect information). But now I'm moving on, and my Supercard DSTWO will be arriving on Monday.

*Oh wait, you said "Why did you join", not "What have you been doing on GBAtemp the whole time". Okay, ignore practically everything I said except for the first 2-4 sentences.*



			
				WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Dont remember why and when I joined here. How? I guess with the registration page http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Reg&CODE=00


How do you not know when you joined? I even know when you joined. You joined on September 18, 2009.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 10, 2010)

I wanted access to the members-only rom section


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 10, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I wanted access to the members-only rom section


It was so much easier downloading all my favorite pokemon, dragon quest, mario and grand theft auto games without all the noobs on that section.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 10, 2010)

Sooooo glad they host isos now. My usenet ran out, and direct ftp from gbatemp is pretty fast.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 10, 2010)

Seriously. I remember when I had to sit around looking for torrents and waiting for them to download. Direct downloads are so much quicker especially with only a few select members getting the privilege.


----------



## darkranboria (Jul 10, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I wanted access to the members-only rom section



I got like all my games from there.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha it's not even that exclusive, you just have to not be retarded and you can get access to it


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 10, 2010)

Really? That explains why I got admission so easily and why I thought it was exclusive....I am pretty retarded.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Jul 11, 2010)

I always search for roms to download and everytime the search result come out, I always saw GBAtemp in it... At 1st I come here to check about it and saw the super duper ultimate UGLY logo zz... Then at first in my mind I think: "EW, this logo...wth... this forum sure is a bloody sucks one... I think itz someone anyhow created it for fun..." And after a few months I come back to check this site again. This time I don't care about the logo, just the contents and find itz nice. Go a lot of nice feedback so I decided to join :]


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't even remember why or how I joined.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 11, 2010)

for homebrews and upload my R4DS skins


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 11, 2010)

I had problems with my Flash card and google it up. Then somebody helped me and I was like....
Love it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2010)

I joined because I had gotten a Game n Watch and wanted it to play roms and a link I found led to here. So I just looked over the site as a guest for a few years and during that huge mess in September, I ended up making an account to bitch about a patch not being released.


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2010)

I wanted to catch a glimpse of the member Domination, heard he was pretty awesome.

But also because of the romz and help you can get for romz.

Plus, gbatemp is full of pirates. I also wanted to be part of a pirate community.


----------



## nutella (Jul 11, 2010)

for the lulz i guess

but seriously, i lurked for like 1-2 years, then i stopped for a few months. when i came back, i realised how awesome it was and joined.


----------



## Blastoise (Jul 11, 2010)

I always read on it for a while and then one day I just joined.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 11, 2010)

I joined because i needed help with a lot of stuff, and this was the site I always ended up on


----------



## al5911 (Jul 11, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> I joined because i needed help with a lot of stuff, and this was the site I always ended up on



Yeah, I googled a lot when I got a problem with my son's flash cart (before I joined GBATemp) and 2 of the first page's results were GBATemp.net ... Registered myself and WOW, benefit myself well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: THANKS GBATemp


----------



## .Chris (Jul 11, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> for homebrews and upload my R4DS skins


that is also one of the ways i went here


----------



## pitman (Jul 11, 2010)

Just discovering GBA emulation in 2003 I was looking for an outlet to let me know which games are out/coming out and found this little forum with about 9000 members and since then I have settled on a nice corner room in the Hotel.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 11, 2010)

I joined because I needed to make a decision on which DS flashcard I wanted to buy in replacement to my M3 DS Simply. Since that team died, I was looking for long retention in a firmware. I had to keep up with the news and such. So from a spectator's view, it seemed that the Acekard with AKAIO's support, seemed to be the best choice back then and is still highly ranked now. So after smirking around the forums I found the Acekard section and thought, "I'm going to need this someday" so I created an account and here I am. I read all the guides that were there, read the interesting posts so if I ever ran into a problem I'd know how to fix it. Eventually I found myself helping others instead of asking questions


----------



## Rhubarb on Fire (Jul 13, 2010)

When I was doing research on the 3DS, this site always seemed to pop up. It's up to date on most information and has lots of good opinions, so I hung around for a while. After a couple days I figured, sure, why not make an account? ^^


----------



## mAlvarado (Jul 13, 2010)

just to say Thanks for WoodR4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sometimes when I was searching for homebrew gbatemp was on the first google results, then the url did came to my mind when I needed something related with homebrew or just to see the new nds releases XD

As time passes by, woodR4 appeared and then I joined  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: great site to get, game news, translations, or help of anything


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 13, 2010)

Very good question. I can't remember :/ Certainly to have some informations about flashcards and/or Wii softmodding...


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 13, 2010)

I used to come here for GBA flash cart info, then I came back when I got a DS, then again when I got a DS lite.  I came this time for info on the 3DS, joined to comment on a poll, and stayed pretty much for the world cup thread.  This forum is mostly populated by idiots but you can find an exceptionally intelligent informative post here and there.  I think i'll stay this time.  My favorite forums are the General Off-Topic, Books, Movies, Music, and Television,  and Other Consoles and Oldies, although I feel that the latter two are under used.

To clarify I thought it was just great to chat about the world cup with people from other countries, it was a cool experience.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 13, 2010)

One day I got pissed of at windows I googled "why is windows so shit" that cheered my up a bit.
I then googled "alternatives to windows -mac",
Linux popped up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However I was a noob with computers at the time so I used x86 emulation.
I then noticed emulators for game consoles,
a long time after using game console emulators for old game consoles I never owned,
I looked up modern game console emulators after a while of that,
I googled "how to play roms on real hardware",
flashcards popped up,
and here I am.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 13, 2010)

I remember I searched for a dstt review on YouTube and the guy in the review said he won it from gbatemp and I joined thinking I could win a flashcart


----------



## rancor01 (Jul 13, 2010)

The DS lite had just come out, and I was itching to get one and a flashcart.  Back then, only slot 2 carts were available and I had NO idea how to get them to work, or how to hack my DS lite.  I did a search to find which one would suit my needs best and got the supercard lite and the superkey slot 1 passcard (haha! remember those?).  I pored over the reviews on this site for HOURS trying to decide which was best. It was really entertaining, so I bookmarked this site and stuck around.  Finally registered to participate in the forums just a few months ago though..


----------



## tshu (Jul 20, 2010)

I joined for GBA news, and stayed for the laughs. I really miss those old days.


----------



## Maxi Maxi (Jul 20, 2010)

It's Dean's fault that I'm here. Damnit, Dean. >_>


----------



## Syman (Jul 20, 2010)

was looking for a walkthrough on someting or other, found this site, never looked back.


----------



## shyam513 (Jul 20, 2010)

Friend told me to join - two days later he wasn't a friend anymore. Enough Said.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jul 20, 2010)

I really forgot why and how I joined... I joined back in 06 but was never active until late 09. I _think_ I joined because I was searching for Roms and that time, I was still a noob at things lol.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 20, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> I joined back in 06


09


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 20, 2010)

shyam513 said:
			
		

> Friend told me to join - two days later he wasn't a friend anymore. Enough Said.


It's never enough.

Blog Articles. Gogogo


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 20, 2010)

I joined hear to get a patch for soulsilver and what I realized is that most of the join dates here are all around the realease dates of pokemon games


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 21, 2010)

long time ago because of cheats i guess....
but now there isn't anymore reason if i stay here...


----------



## Rydian (Jul 21, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> long time ago because of cheats i guess....
> but now there isn't anymore reason if i stay here...


People will miss you!

Hell, when I go away from forums people even miss me.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 21, 2010)

I joined pretty recently because of Dangy. :3


----------



## saxamo (Jul 21, 2010)

The Spade and his G6 Lite review.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 21, 2010)

joined cuz i was interested in flash carts and i was looking up 4coolday.com shipping.
this forum sight popped up.


----------



## Splych (Jul 21, 2010)

updated cheats, and news on other flashcarts.


----------



## enarky (Jul 21, 2010)

Wanted to troll the release posts a bit. Don't ask me why I switched off troll mode.


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it was to help someone with an old slot-2 G6 4g. I used to wonder if I was the only person who owned one.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 21, 2010)

A pal told me about it.


----------



## sputnix (Jul 21, 2010)

the all mighty google told me this the site for flash carts and homebrew and emulators for ds


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jul 21, 2010)

This was the first site I joined when I got into the DS Scene with flashcarts and all that, so I could read reviews and find out which one to buy.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jul 21, 2010)

FOR TEH LULZ


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2010)

Kyo was here, so I thought, "Why don't I join too!" - sounds good.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 21, 2010)

How? By registerting at the site.

Why? To make fun of newbs moar.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 24, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> How? By registerting at the site.
> 
> Why? To make fun of newbs moar.


lol


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw someone needed some advice, and decided to join. Good decision on my part gbatemp rulez!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 24, 2010)

I joined to argue with a certain knight of the dark, actually.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I joined because... Dunno, I saw this site on like the 8th page on a google for GBA, and I decided to join. xD


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 24, 2010)

lurked here for like 6 months trying to soak up info before i softmodded my Wii.  then i had a couple of silly questions and thought "why not start my first thread?"  had no idea what i was getting myself into...


----------



## VashTS (Jul 24, 2010)

wii stuff.  i got tired of another *hacks* site for *wii*.  [ahem].com[/ahem] 

i was there for a while, but i got bored with it.


----------



## iFish (Jul 24, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> wii stuff.  i got tired of another *hacks* site for *wii*.  [ahem].com[/ahem]
> 
> i was there for a while, but i got bored with it.



*cough*gamehackers*cough*

>__<

Amirite?


----------



## Aeladya (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't remember how or why. I just remember trying to register last year and it told me I already had an account.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 26, 2010)

From what I can recall, I followed a member over from some other new, up-and-coming DS Wi-Fi Multiplayer Matchmaking forum (I think ABXY it was called?) back when the DS first came out. I bought a DS Phat up ASAP and became interested in Wi-Fi enabled titles. A member I had met on that forum began to explain flashcarts and homebrew to me through MSN and from there he recommended a few topics on GBAtemp. From there, I saw the fun topics the community had going on in the random/general section and decided to sign up to give some input and spur on some discussions. Best forum community I've ever been a part of, by far! Love GBAtemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That guy's name was Ducky or RubberDucky or something like that... he had a fondness for rubber ducks and had a rubber duck in his sig... I wish I could meet him again someday, that was the last time we talked and it's been far too long...


----------

